# 86 Na coupe back seat conversion?



## vacountryboy (May 20, 2015)

Have a 86 Na coupe that I got from a relative I was planning on making it a DD the problem is that its the coupe and I have a 3 year old was trying to see if a back seat from a 2+2 would fit leg room isn't a big issue because he is so short for now lol and I'm going to be getting another car by the time space is a issue


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't think it would. The 2+2 had a different body than the 2-seater.


----------

